
A website for testing your app ideas - jsunderland
http://elevtr.io/
======
theideasmith
This website is suspiciously similar to
[https://www.elevatr.com/](https://www.elevatr.com/).

~~~
vinchuco
And, is facebook suspiciously similar to Myspace?

~~~
wrboyce
I think if Facebook had launched at myspc.io people would've raised eyebrows.

------
jskulski
"Elevtr IO is an app for testing your minimum viable product or supporting
ideas you like."

A MVP isn't a description of something that doesn't exist. An MVP is the
cheapest way to get value to your users. Interesting idea for a site, but I
wish they wouldn't use the phrase MVP.

------
hayksaakian
This could work for free or 0 price ideas, but for paid services or products
you have to ask someone to give you money to find out if they really like your
idea.

------
tswartz
Interesting site. I think it could be more helpful if it also had a "wouldn't
use" button that also asks for specific feedback. Sometimes its good to hear
peoples concerns when you are still in the idea phase.

~~~
jsunderland
thanks for the feedback man. I'm still mulling that feature over.

------
ollysb
Wouldn't an app idea need feedback from it's target market? How does this site
help with that?

------
mekarpeles
There should be a way to suggest/tag an existing solution (to generate
conversation -- why is their solution better?)

This seems like a good way to help people collaborate and not re-invent the
wheel, unless there's a compelling reason / competitive advantage / unique
value proposition.

------
adentranter
Great idea; I keep trying to leave a lengthy comment and I get an error. I get
a 500 Error.

~~~
jsunderland
that's so embarrassing. I'm on it. Thanks for letting me know

------
Plough_Jogger
_Just ship something._

------
baseh
Just a minor note. In the 'you are not logged in modal' it would be great if
there is a link to the login/register

------
xerophyte12932
it doesn't seem to be working. it's stuck on a "do you want to delete this
idea" opened in front of a "congratulations! we wish you the best of luck"
opened in front of "after you click launch..." (at this point, I stopped
deleting div elements to find out what's behind dialog number 2)

------
rixed
Interestingly, I had a similar idea some weeks ago. In addition to checking if
your ideas are worth stealing it could also be used to connect people with
similar ideas.

Then I tried to find a solution to the "good ideas will get stolen" issue and
lost interest since I could not find a solution that would not involve a
repulsive amount of cryptography.

Would love to hear other people take on this, though.

------
tbk
Cannot register - says my email is invalid (contains a plus sign (+)).

------
robotkilla
interesting concept, but I'm always worried that submitting ideas to a site
like this will result in the good ones being stolen, if not by the website
owner then by the users.

~~~
jsunderland
it's a valid point. But don't you want to know if it's good enough to be
stolen?

~~~
robotkilla
not really -- isn't that like wondering if your wallet is fat enough to get
noticed and pick pocketed?

